# Images from 898ci SI



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Some of the more interesting screen grabs so far.. Blues are Side Imaging, Yellow/Brown are Down Imaging and the red/yellow/blue is 83/200 dual beam sonar. Lakemasters map card.









Some nasty snags right there!









Bait ball and some Crappie stalking?









Something big laying at the tip of that point..









Something big laying on the bottom?









Smurf Village.









Holy Drop-off Batman!











Structure, Bait balls and larger fish










I CAN see the forest through the trees!










Sasquatch???! That was on CJ Brown. Thats shooting just the left side of the boat. I thought for sure the left side of the boat was gonna snag him but we didn't thank goodness!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you explain the side imaging? I still can't picture in my mind what it is seeing. Like you first picture below. Is that 16, 32, 48, and 65 ft. on either side of the keel?
How is that picture oriented? Do I have to turn my head left and right to see the bottom rightside down???
I have asked the same questions to reps in the fishing dept and several stores. They don't have a clue.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Yes. The edge of the screen shot there marked 75 are 75 feet away from either side of transducer or you can set it to only shoot out one side or the other at a time. You can adjust that distance in and out so if you only want to see 30 feet out, set it to 30. If you want to see 320 feet out to the sides, set it to 320. Detail is obviously reduced at those long distances but you still get an idea. Also can zoom. The dark blue in the middle of the split screen is the water column. Whatever you see in that area was directly under the boat. If I understand it right. Bottom getting darker is getting deeper, lighter blue = bottom coming up. The picture is oriented with the boat(marked with the little blue boat) at the top. So the data at the top of the image is directly under the rear of boat.


Here is how I understand it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

And if you look at the 1st pic you can see the thermocline in about 10 FOW


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)




----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Old thread, more pics! I love being able to poke through all my recordings and see what I might have missed.
This is a recording of a shoreline I was scouting for Crappie. You have to zoom in on the pics I think to get an idea of what you can see. The dark center of the pics is the water column and the clouds and lighter stuff you see are schools of fish and structure. The areas toward the outer edges of the pics that get real dark is the shore. The area from the center of the pics(under the boat) to the edge here is 60 feet. So you are seeing the bottom 60 feet out to both sides of the boat.


----------

